# finish passport?



## travelguy (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi All

I have dual citizenship Finnish/ USA.I have a Finnish passport and was wondering if that gives me the ability to stay in Germany more than 90 days. I am thinking of moving to Munich and need to find out what i need to start doing. If i can live there with my Finnish passport can my wife live with me even if she only has USA passport?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

With a Finnish passport you are able to live and work in Germany for as long as you want. As the spouse of an EU national, your wife can join you and obtain a work permit provided that you are "exercising your treaty rights" by working or studying in Germany. Bureaucratically, you don't really need to do anything before moving, the paperwork can all be dealt with after arrival, but within the first 90 days. Finding work may or may not be a challenge, depending on what you do and how well you speak German.


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Of course you can stay more than 90 days, its one of the perks of being european: you can live anywhere in europe, as long as you exercise your treaty rights ( work). 

First thing to do when you land and have an appartment, go to do the Anmeldung, and after that, you will receive your tax number by post, go to the finanzamt for yout tax card ( i think now its just another number), and sort out your insurance with one of the German companies. In all this process, put your wife as dependant and you will need to go to the Auslandbehorde for her visa once you have all the paperwork. 

Just be ready because eventhough it sounds easy, takes a lot of time and patience... government offices you go there and pick an number, and it takes in average 3 hours to get called... and for the Auslanbehorde, is even worse, as if you dont have an online appointment but want to get things done on that day, you would need to get there like at 5 am, just to get a ticket.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

miaux said:


> You will receive your tax number by post, go to the finanzamt for yout tax card ( i think now its just another number), and sort out your insurance with one of the German companies.


They have done away with the tax cards, it's all digital now.

No need to go to the tax office unless you are self-employed. Well, and to get you set up in the right tax class since you are married, but that's not really anything you need to do before applying for your wife's residence card.

Just provide your employer with your tax number and at the end of the year you will get a print out with your tax information.


----------

